# Official Raw Discussion 12/20



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cannot wait for Raw, should be eventful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looking forward to Miz. Not looking forward to see what WWE comes up with that buries Barrett even further than he was last night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Cannot wait for Raw, should be eventful.


Agreed.

Wouldn't be surprised if we're missing some top heels tonight with the possibility of Barrett and even Sheamus being MIA for a week or so due to what went down at TLC. In some ways it might be the best thing for them.

In any event, I'm looking forward to Raw to see where things are headed now going into The Royal Rumble.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wonder if we'll get HHH's return tonight to set up a match with Sheamus at the Rumble or if they'll save Hunter's return for the Rumble match itself. Probably the latter.

Looking forward to the Miz/Morrison build up and hopefully they have something in store for Danielson.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Morrison to kick Miz ass please.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do not see HHH's return on raw tonight with 7 week to the Royal Rumble.

my Prediction for raw tonight.

Santino Marella and Vladamir Kozlov(c) vs Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel for the WWE Tag Team Championship in a no dq match.

the Nexus will turn on Wade Barrett.

Natalya vs Melina.

Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase.

John Cena vs Sheamus.

The Miz will face Randy Orton for the wwe champion in a steel cage match on raw next week.

The Miz and Alex Riley vs Randy Orton and John Morrison.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

looking forward to RAW tonight........just realised how much WWE is on this week, TLC ppv last night, RAW tonight, live smackdown tomorrow and tribute to the troops on wednesday night..that's alot of wrasslin'


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

So now that morrison and miz are going to fued. What is the over/under for marty jannetty name drops?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait for RAW and hopefully the start of Miz/Morrison build.

I also do expect Triple H to come back tonight actually to confront Sheamus after he complains about losing the ladder match. I have no idea where Barrett, Cena and Orton go from here, if they feud with other guys or what not. Who knows, but it should be eventful.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

BallinGid said:


> So now that morrison and miz are going to fued. What is the over/under for marty jannetty name drops?


24 times between now and the Rumble. (Not including the Rumble build up video)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The era of Awesomeness continues!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

No idea what will happen on this Raw. As much as I enjoyed TLC, it didn't really leave many doors open for stuff to happen.

Obviously Miz/Morrison will have some kind of meeting, but then where does that leave Orton and Sheamus? Maybe we'll see a tag match or something?

Dredding more Nexus/Cena stuff. fpalm


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't wait for Miz/Morrison confrontation, it should be good.

Nexus should reveal the bigger picture soon and it'd better be a good one, that's the only way to keep them interesting, they start losing a lot of steam now.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Looking forward to Raw. Hoping for some new directions starting to unfold and limited Nexus (if not no Nexus) for the week. It's getting tiring having John Cena overcome odds then they start all over again the next Raw - let Wade stew in his anger for a week or two and then make an impact again when he returns, throwing his name into the hat for The Rumble.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

While the build and match should be good, the fact that Morrison is going to be in a 1v1 match for the WWE title makes me cringe lol.

Cena will make me facepalm and remind me why I don't go around telling people I watch wrestling, and Daniel Bryan will put on a good match with someone. Suppose it's better to go in with low expectations though


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

Im looking forward for tonights RAW. The Miz / Morrison feud should begin and Marella / Kozlov looses their tag team gold to allow Nexus regain credibility and reputation back. Hopefully the Game returns and beating up Sheamus. Im pretty excited. Should be good show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

This should indeed be very eventful. Let WWE week begin 

Miz and Morrison's confrontation will be totally awesome and hopefully Bryan gets in a good singles match on the card. I also hope Nexus to something big, Natalya defends her title or at least a new contender is decided instead of another pointless tag match or something they usually do with divas. I dont see Sheamus doing much now so it is perfect for Triple H to make a comeback.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm kinda iffy on the HHH return. If they build a match for the Rumble then will both he and Sheamus be out of it? Thats two big names unless they pull double duty.


----------



## taify (Jan 9, 2007)

when does the show start?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Totally looking forward to this RAW. WWE's got a nice groove going into the RTWM for the next few months. Could be pretty epic.


----------



## taify (Jan 9, 2007)

How long before raw stars?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I expect DBD to put on a match of ppv caliber whoever he fights. Other than that, no idea. Surprise me wwe. Aside from cenexus, you have my attention. And even that is funny just for the otunga 'marks'.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hopefully Blaxus debuts with OtunGOD leading the charge.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm pumped for RAW tonight!!!

The aftermath of TLC. Is this really the end of NEXUS? Also within a dew weeks is the RTWM baby! 2011 here we come.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm looking forward to tonight.



...Time to play the game


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

IT'S 'TUNGA TIME!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm thinking either Miz or Morrison will open Raw. Im interested in seeing how that unfolds. Hopefully, we won't have to listen to Cena drone on and on about how he's taken down the Nexxus.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm tempted to stay up for this, but the thought of a diva's match is boring me already.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Miz will open up the show then Randy Orton will get in a fight with Miz.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really looking to Raw tonight following a pretty solid PPV. I want to see how Barrett and the Nexus come back from what happened and reactions from Miz, Morrison, Sheamus and Orton. I also wouldn't mind seeing Bryan defend the U.S. title against someone tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great PPV last night, looking forward to seeing the aftermath in RAW


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hopefully *Blaxus* debuts with OtunGOD leading the charge.


:lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm guessing Morrison comes out, talks about how he's #1 contender. Miz comes out and says some shit, leaves, Sheamus comes from out the crowd and starts beating the shit out of Morrison, then Triple H returns.

That's if Triple H returns I mean. I hope he doesn't. Ever.

I'm looking forward to tonight, hopefully it's a good one after a great PPV.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vickie Guerrero will be on RAW tonight according to her twitter. I bet we will see a few more Smackdown superstars too


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How does Barrett and Nexus even come back from last night? They literally and figuratively were buried, they might as well ship them off to Florida in a box like they did to the Spirit Squad.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Miz is the greatest WWE Champion of all time.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay so I just cleared my bowels, I shouldn't need to again unless there's a JoMo promo in which case damn...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

And here..............we............go!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

otungamania


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey you guys


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The Miz!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE 


MIZ!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Miz to start off the show. This is going to be such a cocky promo, seeing as he won twice.

No Michael Cole?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we goooooooooooooo

miz opens the show

wow listen to that heat


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Where's Cole?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No cole ?

Always a bonus


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I was waiting to hear Cole clap into his mic but nothing.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gogogo!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank God it's just Punk & Lawler on Commentary


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Miz is out doing Orton in the fake tan department_


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good heat for Miz


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooops! I meant it's 

THE 

GRINCH!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

FX™ said:


> *I'm guessing Morrison comes out, talks* about how he's #1 contender. Miz comes out and says some shit, leaves, Sheamus comes from out the crowd and starts beating the shit out of Morrison, then Triple H returns.
> 
> That's if Triple H returns I mean. I hope he doesn't. Ever.
> 
> I'm looking forward to tonight, hopefully it's a good one after a great PPV.


oh dear


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Derek said:


> Where's Cole?


Trying to pull his pants up before Miz came out.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

mmmmmm that's goood heat


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wheres colee


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hahah he kinda annoying.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao i love miz


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So much heat for the Miz


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Miz ..or the Bears getting beat by father time...I'll pick the lesser of two evils


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Miz is getting crazy heat


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What the fuck?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What the fuck ARi.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

WTF is this?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lolwut?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what is this??

lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wut!?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WTF LOL!!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

what in the blue hell


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is good heat for miz

LOL wtf


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GHOST OF CHRISTMAS PAST!!!!!
THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Desmond Wolfe?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Promo killer_


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the fuck?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck is this nonsense?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF LOL


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lolwut?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

What in the fuck?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo wtf is this???
riley stealing takerssss gimmick


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao:lmao Greatest moment in the history of RAW.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Noooo! I missed the first 4 minutes of the Miz.

EDIT: The...Fuck...?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, what the hell is that?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah. Alex Riley is the future. LOL.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow.....just wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You've got to be kidding me....


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

must see champion


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly didn't know it was Riley at first...I thought we had some newcomer with a Shockmaster/Yeti type gimmick.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh man, this forum so good when shit like that occurs.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrible. Absolutely terrible. 

Miz was getting some sweet heat from the start, now this?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Waits for the "Fuck this PG shit posts"*


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So Cole is Ghost of Christmas Present yeah?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess Cole is the ghost of Christmases to come?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

cole to come out as ghost of xmas present.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i marked cus i thought it was undertaker


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

COLE

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao this has got to be a rib on riley


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ROFL COLE


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the fuck Cole


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ROFL!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh fuck this is stupid


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFA WOWWOOW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no words.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG MICHAEL COLE!


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

cole looks like a giant turd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I am face palming pretty hard


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JOMO..to come out as the future


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO COLE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

COLE!!!!!
THIS IS SOOOOOO AWESOME!!! 
HAHAHAHAHAH

ANNNND IIII QUUOOTE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Christmas Man Punk?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

God this is bad


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cole, SMH_


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHA Cole!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

this is the weirdest thing I have ever seen


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyy


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

"and i quooooooooooote!" :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hahah Cole! Oh shitZ!! i am marking.

although vintage


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMMMAOOO this is soooo stupid


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i agree with punk


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

COLE!

'Tis is good


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

it's official this segment is gold.....pure gold


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AND I QUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTE! :lmao


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO Cole. 

This is so fucking ridiculous. Dunno whether to laugh at this or shake my head. If I was with someone, I'd be very embarrassed to be a WWE fan. 

Lol @ Punk - this is the greatest beginning to Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

called it.

LOL @ Punk


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Me too Punk. Me too


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the bloody hell is this?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

This is absolutely incredible and I do not know why.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What the fuck is this corny bullshit?!?!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JoMo incoming


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"greatest beginning to raw ive ever seen" 

lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

although vintage :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"...although vintage"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

punk is epic


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

LMAO. This is so awful.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF is going on? lol


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> although vintage :lmao


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"I feel like I'm watching a really classy off-broadway play right now." :lmao


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Wow I didn't think the Miz could get any worse.. I was wrong wow.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Some way to start a show. Punk is the only one making this interesting.

And just when I was actually hoping for no Cole tonight. I thought Christmas came 5 days early.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cole needs to comentate the whole show dressed like that


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Morrison ghost of the future


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

What the hell is going on :lmao?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

will ghost of future be orton?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kay. Just turned on Raw. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ugly image that


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OH GOD LOL


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_lmao!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this is hilarious


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao GIF IT NOW!


----------



## Mr Amazing (Dec 2, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I called it!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

OH MY GOD WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!!!!!!!!! AGHHHHHH


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

what


the


fuck


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF LOL!!!!


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

lmaoo @ miz girl. Too funny!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Angry Miz Ghost


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Panther said:


> Kay. Just turned on Raw. What the hell is going on?


Words really cannot describe.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Miz Girl!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No...fucking..... way. LOL


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

toooo much?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is sheer insanity. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOL oh my God


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

pop for morrison


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw man, they totally flew Angry Miz Girl in a week early


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wut

:no:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is the greatest night in the history of our sport!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ANGRY MIZZZZZ GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just fucking bad. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> what
> 
> 
> the
> ...


yes o-o


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't stop cracking up!!!!
I'll keep saying it! This is Awesome!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was awesome

And here comes Morrison to ruin an epic moment


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Morrison actually got a decent pop from the crowd. But that's probably cuz he's better than this debacle.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King pulling an Orton.

STUPID!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was honestly expecting David Arquette to be involved in this.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao what on earth have I tuned in to?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And it gets worse.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Morrison about to deliver a kick ass promo!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuck Morrison_


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is live on the mic tonight.....cole and riley.... wow lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This is actually pretty fucking epic lol


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Please don't talk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoMo!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

promo ender morrison. downhill from here


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awww yeah JOMO!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, Morrison is coming out to talk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG Morrison... don't speak, just knock the Miz out.... please...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

King on fire tonight lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

John Morrison to save a promo? Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh wow. The creative team must have discovered the joys of LSD. I love it!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jmo better not talk on the mic 

EDIT:- Oh fuck he has a mic


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

This is why wwe is as big as it ever was.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Morrison about to give a stellar promo


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

the actual fuck is going on?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I switched channels and now Alex Riley has stripped...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Greatest beginning to RAW ever until Morrison came out.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LMAO Punk "He just ruined my night..."


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jannetty reference in 10.. 9.. 8..


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

morrison delivering on the mic


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Morrison is such a natural on the mic! So witty! So electric!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_The mic should have a restraining order against this asshole_


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

get morrison away from a mic


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wow when did morrison get over?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Morrison.... miz has beaten u like 4 times in a row now......


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JoMo to the rescue.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

he beat miz in the present?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

really? really? really?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's horrible. Fuck.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Crowd is behind Morrison.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Even I'm watching Football now." - Joey Styles on twitter.


----------



## Nodqfan17 (Jun 3, 2009)

One of the writers has got to be on drugs because this is one of the weirdest starts to RAW that I have ever seen.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

don't let JOMO talk..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


> John Morrison to save a promo? Who'd have thunk it.


Really???
Really? 

Doesn't look like he's doing it. Hahahahaha.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

"I've beaten you in the present..."

:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

inb4lobsterheads.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus? 

Triple H now?!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lobster Head!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Morrison unloading on a-ri and sheamus sounds hot


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz is awesome. he totally has that crowd


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Miz is just getting cheap heat.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

How are either of these guys still moving at full speed after last night?!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't believe I'm gonna hear almost a month of *Morrison promos* building into a *WWE Championship match.* It's because shit like this I tend more to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It's breaking down here.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck me! Morrisson is over!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jerry just knocked Alex Riley out.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Carrying on the feud ?

King owns A Ri


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

annonymous gm ffs


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What the hell was King and Riley all about?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

A-RY, YOU JUST GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm loving it. 
Because it's so fresh! And the crowd is eating it up!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cole > Life


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Riley pwnt by King damn


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Loved the second "attention please"_


----------



## Attitude_Lives (May 23, 2010)

lmaoo what a start to raw

Damnit cole just fucken stop with the "and i quote" shit alreeady


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Alex Riley should come out in that tasteful ensemble from now on.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol cm punk motioning towards jerry with his hand


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

the anonymous gm should ban morrison from speaking


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Miz, Riley & Sheamus vs. Morrison, King & Orton.

Not bad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh jesus christ Lawler.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jerry lawler pop


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This crowd is hot. I like


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lawler in a main event. fpalm


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

6 man tag...i hope HHH returns


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jerry Lawler got a bigger pop than John Morrison hahaha!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Coulda been cool if they had Triple H be a mystery third partner.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Lawler main eventing again !

Ziggler just shot himself


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

and people wonder why pro wrestling fans hate on the wwe...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Where the heck did Orton come from lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole reading the email whilst angry > life.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lawler outpopping JoMo hehe


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena is BACK!!!!!!!

when was he gone?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think I'm the only one that really liked that opening.

I mean outside of Morrison talking.


----------



## Attitude_Lives (May 23, 2010)

wait whats the me?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They need to not show that chairs spot. So stupid.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Hot army chick in the crowd_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Lawler in a main event. fpalm


Again. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena is back? How the fuck can he be back if he NEVER left? lol


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Can I have your attention please.....

I SAID CAN I HAVE UR ATTENTION PLZ!!!11

....I just received an email


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The GM should remain anonymous until the end of time because for some odd reason it's heat is still tremendous. The fans practically roar despite the fact that it grew stale five months ago. No reveal is necessary. Mission accomplished.

Congrats WWE. Well played.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was the worst fucking opening to Raw that I can remember. I never thought I'd say this, but thank *GOD* for Morrison's promo!!!

*Goes back to Bears Game*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is so fresh. 
It finally feels like something new is happening (at least in the title scene, you know?)


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Not going to lie. I loved the opening.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Attitude_Lives said:


> wait whats the me?


A name I call myself.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cena left?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Derek said:


> I think I'm the only one that really liked that opening.
> 
> I mean outside of Morrison talking.


Pretty damn funny


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena IS BACK? He's been on TV every fucking week squashing every young talent he can get his damn hands, you fucking idiots.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

A promo for the return of cena lol


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

One of the weirdest starts to Raw I've seen in recent memory.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Terrible, horrendous opening segment, until Jomo came out and saved it with a pretty good promo, and King KO'd Riley. Those were the only highlights.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Again. fpalm fpalm


Prepping him for a future title run? :hmm:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Cena left?


I guess so.....I couldn't tell if he was fired or just not able to use his entrance..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Michael Cole's head will explode if Miz and Cena ever feud again


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> Can I have your attention please.....
> 
> I SAID CAN I HAVE UR ATTENTION PLZ!!!11
> 
> ....I just received an email


Cole channeling Vicky. "Excuse me... I SAID EXCUSE ME!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Cena is BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> when was he gone?


Exactly


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz promo....good
Riley cole and miz girl........meh
Morrison promo...decent


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well no Triple H return tonight then


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know, I'm only hoping the Gods will bestow upon Morrison the miracle ability to cut some decent promos at least on the build up to the Royal Rumble for his match against Miz.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

The Lawler push begins tonight!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Cena IS BACK? He's been on TV every fucking week squashing every young talent he can get his damn hands, you fucking idiots.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Hot army chick in the crowd_


I wish she'd let me occupy her for my Oil.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> A name I call myself.


Fa a long, long way to run. So a needle pulling thread. La a note to follow So. Ti a drink with jam and bread and that with brill us back to Do!

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Was pretty awesome until Morrison came out


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Miz was wrong about one thing though. He's not the future of the WWE. That role is reserved for Tunga.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

That opening segment.... geez, started off badly, tapered off in the middle, and the less said about the end..... yeesh.

Only highlight, The King popping A-Ri.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> The GM should remain anonymous until the end of time because for some odd reason it's heat is still tremendous. The fans practically roar despite the fact that it grew stale five months ago. No reveal is necessary. Mission accomplished.
> 
> Congrats WWE. Well played.


Umm no any heat for this unknown GM was lost months ago. The boos you hear are the frustrated fans who have to listen to Cole. Don't forget they _paid_ to watch this.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait, was Miz girl really back?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whit woo


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Jerry Lawler gets jumped while gearing up for his match, JoMo and Orton come out, JoMo says he's found a new partner - TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.

Make it happen WWE, please? :/


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Terrible, horrendous opening segment, until Jomo came out and saved it with a pretty good promo, and King KO'd Riley. Those were the only highlights.


Morrison saved it ??? lmao

"yea last night I became the 1 contender"
U know wat that means?
that sometime.....in the future.....am gonna face u, for the wwe title

yea


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Natayla, mmm_


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Natalya's voice is fucking terrible.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh God. They are letting Natalya talk. Bad call.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did one of the Harts just call me crazy? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool. Get this out of the way early. 
I can get some dinner.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Umm no any heat for this unknown GM was lost months ago. The boos you hear are the frustrated fans who have to listen to Cole. Don't forget they _paid_ to watch this.


:lmao at you knowing how the audience feel.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mizmas :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

marking for alicia fox


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess Melina's cut was on impulse hence the extensions?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems that a good number of people on this board go into every show thinking HHH is returning.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Melina ftw!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Christ Natayla not on the card tonight. Let's see....nope no Phoenix. Piss break.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow...one of these Divas is gonna be #1 contender? Del Rio to help Eve win?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Melina is winning


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Kings gonna pop it to Natty_


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk trying to get with Natalya.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah King. What a playa.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Melina loses, we riot.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Natalya's voice is fucking terrible.


she has strong ****** voice


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Melina to win and turn heel on Natalya?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does Natayla have a lisp?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Cool. Get this out of the way early.
> I can get some *dinner*.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eve has a horrible tan.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

At least this match has Melina to carry it, I don't think I can sit through much more bad women's wrestling.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, Natalya has the worst lisp ever


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Punk


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

King about to bag wife number 13!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Melina is going to win


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Lisp, lisp lmao_


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

What the hell is this pointless match?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Melina BOTCHING AGAIN? DAMN SHE SUCKS


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

Wonderwall123 said:


> Jerry Lawler gets jumped while gearing up for his match, JoMo and Orton come out, JoMo says he's found a new partner - TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.
> 
> Make it happen WWE, please? :/


Nice. I hope so


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

She sounds like Mike Tyson!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk should never leave commentary.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol punk "these divas are so hot" LOL "package, theres a joke in there somewhere"


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

"Small package...there's a joke in there somewhere."


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Wait, was Miz girl really back?


say wha? it was conan obrien style editing mouth.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> What the hell is this pointless match?


#1 contender


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wait what?

Live Smackdown 2morrow?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just noticed this is a triple threat lol. I thought it was a typical Diva tag match.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

holy shit live smackdown tomorrow


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Small package...there's a joke in there somewhere."


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Melina is going to win.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Where is the new look?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Small package. There's a joke in there somewhere."

Fuck anyone who doesn't love having Punk on commentary.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha cm punk "small package. There's a joke in there somewhere."


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"Package, there's a joke in there somewhere" - CM F'IN PUNK


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Well guys quit fantasizing, she has a lisp. It means she spits


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Fa a long, long way to run. So a needle pulling thread. La a note to follow So. Ti a drink with jam and bread and that with brill us back to Do!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it.







I have no idea why we sing this...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

iMac said:


> Ah King. What a playa.


Who is the random pornstar in your sig?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool your jets buster


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

4 count?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

good finish


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> Where is the new look?


Extensions, ftw.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

You juth cool your jeths buth'ter!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eve :lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Melina heel turn calling it


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Melina heel turn


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lmao @ Punk and Cole trying to convince Natalya to go jump her


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Uhhh....that match was actually entertaining for how short it was


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That actually was a really decent finish. Wonder who the agent was for that.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

HEEL TURN???


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Melina heel ftw.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's the heel turn


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Aw, how cute. His and hers #1 contender's matches.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

No need for that Melina.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

owned


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Heel turn!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

well that was just rude


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I was expecting Eve to be set up for the win only for R-Truths music to hit forcing her to seizure like usual setting up someone for a cheap pin.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

NOW THATS HOW YOU TURN HEEL SIMPLE.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Not a full heel turn by I called it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Daniel Bryan to show up


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Heel turn complete. And is it safe to say Alicia Fox is the women's division jobber?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Did I just watch a Diva segment that i liked?????????????


WHAT THE FUCK

aggressive ass match


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao bitch got slap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I honestly see this as being Melina's last "feud" before getting canned.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Daniel Bryan !!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The best pimp in the world~!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Alicia is the real one to save this match. That girl sells the best outta the division barring maybe Nat Mc and Lay.

Wait...was the match good?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, holy slap bat(wo)man


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta do something to get Melina some attention. Ain't the same with the smaller boobs.

BRYAN F'N DANIELSON


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Holly shit live smackdown tomorrow, am never going to go to bed early


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dragon keeping his pimp hand strong


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Me thinks one of The Bellas will eventually cost DB the title.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Bryan with 2 more girls than Cole has ever had.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

SJFC said:


> I have no idea why we sing this...


Beats me I just saw it in Sound of Music. 

Something bout musical notes.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Daniel Bryan gives me the creeps_


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I just got herpes watching this segment.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Melina is gonna PAY FOR THAT


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Heel Melina <3


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Heel turns are never slow these days.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Big Pimpin" Daniel Bryan.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Melina heel turn calling it


Calling what? IT JUST FUCKING HAPPENED.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Derek said:


> "Big Pimpin" Daniel Bryan.


Either that or just taking his turn on the bicycle.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I honestly see this as being Melina's last "feud" before getting canned.


Sadly yes.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is this whole Bella/Bryan thing going anywhere?

Wouldn't it be better as Maryse/Bryan? To build up a DiBiase fued?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Either that or just taking his turn on the bicycle.


oh snap


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Dragon is pimpin


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I take back everything I ever said about Michael Cole's booking. It's genius. Face one second, heel the next. It might damage his credibility as the voice of the show, but holy shit has he been entertaining. 

"Daniel Bryan with TWO girls!?!? COME ON!!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone in the UK must realise the Carphone Warehouse adverts cannot compete with the Meerkat adverts. It's simples!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Calling what? IT JUST FUCKING HAPPENED.


Its been believed that she was going to turn heel for a few weeks as she was on the heel team on the Tribute to the Troops show.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Danial Bryan new gimmick and theme.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Calling what? IT JUST FUCKING HAPPENED.


I wrote that when Natalya was entering the ring.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

well damn Melina...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what happened? i was in the shower


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Is this whole Bella/Bryan thing going anywhere?
> 
> Wouldn't it be better as Maryse/Bryan? To build up a DiBiase fued?


Eventually the Bella's will split Bryan is just the catalyst for it


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Diversitoys facepalm


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, SD!'s horrid ratings is SyFy's best? lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Diversitoys facepalm


Sounds like a gift from Ann Summers to be honest.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot! Danielson!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

American Pimp Daniel Bryan

Oh Fuck This Is Going To Be Good!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"The American Pimp" Daniel Bryan.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Come on Bryan vs Kidd

Crosses fingers


Edit: oooo that's good too


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vs Tyson???


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

With each passing week, I kind of get into the vibe of DB's music.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

lol @ Punk singing


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WAIT WHAT?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bryan v Regal?!?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

In case you didn't know... *DANIEL BRYAN GOT HO'S!!!!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bryan/Regal? YESS!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PUNK SINGING THE THEME :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

william regal wtf


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN, DANIEL BRYAN, DANIEL BRYAN.

OMG WILLIAM REGAL!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

REGAL!

Too bad he'll job out.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

William Regal? Where the hell has he been?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

REGAL/BRYAN?!?!?! YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Give this match like the rest of Raw please.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

iwc (wet)dream match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DB vs. Regal

For the love of god give this match 10 minutes or more.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Regal spotting


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Danielson/Regal! Give it 10min PLEASE


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ooohhhh shiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This match already makes me happy. Awesome pairing. GIVE THEM TIME PLEASE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

When did they dust regal off ?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice! Regal match.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bryan vs Regal! This must be his retirement match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY SHIT DRAGON VS. REGAL!!!!


MARK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

forum explodes. 

punk regal bryan.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

This could be real solid match.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

o0o0o0o Regal vs Danielson

could be epic


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bryan vs. Regal

You guys can clean the jizz of your monitors now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bryan/regal. nice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok this might be awesome.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

YES MTFO.

That is all.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh my fucking god they're finally doing it, Regal and Danielson, make it a feud, PLEASE!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

regal omg


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh gawd


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Iwc just jizzed.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy Shit. Dream match. Too bad no one in the crowd gives a fuck.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas, IWC.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

imo the Danielson/Bellas thing is a sleathy way of de-pushing Danielson quietly since hes gone through most of the heels on Raw already.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Omg! Regal vs bryan. Should be good


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson vs Regal :markout:


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bryan vs Regal at last


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"I don't understand women sometimes."

Maybe if you plucked Miz's dick out of your ear, Cole, maybe you would understand them. MAYBE.

Pupil vs Mentor


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh shit Bryan vs Regal. I may have just whitewashed my pants.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Wow, SD!'s horrid ratings is SyFy's best? lol


Well look at what else is on the network. Tells you a lot


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

1 and a half hour iron man match pleaseeeeee


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Man regal should be getting way more exposure then just jobbing to daniel bryan.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

HOLY PUSSY! WWE THANK YOU FOR THE FOLLOWING 60 MINUTE IRON AMN MATCH.

*WAKES UP FOR A 2 MINUTE SQUASH MATCH*


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Regal - LEGEND


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What??
What's going on right now?
I'm not going to question it, I'm just going to enjoy it. 
This will be awesome!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I watched Regal vs Bryan on the UK tour, was a very good match


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Regal looks out of shape.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

THANK YOU PUNK!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where has Regal been?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lawler shot down


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please don't job. Please don't job. Please don't job.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

How can one man have such a large belly, yet such small arms?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome! Regal vs Bryan!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope Regal turns heel and they feud. Also hope he loses some fat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol he is being stiff bryan


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WadeBarret4Life said:


> Omg! Regal vs bryan. Should be good


They faced each other in the past on the indies.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Hope Regal turns heel and they feud. Also hope he loses some fat.


Regal is a face?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Sounds like a gift from Ann Summers to be honest.


Yeah lol i was thinking that


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> How can one man have such a large belly, yet such small arms?


I tried thinking about this....the only reasonable answer would be that he's pregnant. 
Congrats Regal!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Where has Regal been?


All I could tell you is it definitely doesn't involve a treadmill.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Even without the smarks like us DB is pretty damn over.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I want that Daniel Bryan shirt...

Cause it's daniel bryan


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

King needs to fucking retire


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> Regal is a face?


Actually, I don't even know. He's been gone for so long. Wasn't he last seen with Santino and Koslov though? They were/are faces.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Anaconda Squeeze sign in the crowd


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did King really just use the say something between coughs joke? Really? Jesus.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

He looks so overweight.


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

First time i've seen Regal in a decent match since KOTR.....where was this english teacake hiding?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hella stiff


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This match is boring me Anyone for a school RKO


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Those were INSANELY STIFF!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

regal randomly showing up and delivering match of the night

he taps!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

that was a quick tap :s


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Boring..


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn, that was a quick tapout.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

TOOOO SHORT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

For as short as it was, that was awesome.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Got more time than I expected tbh.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Quickest tap ever?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

tooooo short


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

That was Awesome *claps* That was Awesome *claps*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

perro said:


> King needs to fucking retire


You just now noticing that?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was one hell of an enjoyable match. Pulling the crowd into it ftw.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn it too quick a match. Regal tapped too fast.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I normally see yea/boo punch offs.

Yea/Boo chop offs.

But never have I seen a yea/boo uppercut off. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How the fuck is it possible to have identical twins with one ugly one?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish it would have went longer but it was awesome


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Now thats a lucky guy


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Twincest is P.G.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I WOULD OF HAD A INSTANT BONER


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

WAT!!!

HAHAHA OMG LOOOLLLLL


GIF THAT SHIT SOMEONE

BRYAN IS A PIMP


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole "i never get any of this"

aint that the truth


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

That was pure quality. Shame about the length, and the Bellas nonsense. Regal's quick tap out was great, too.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

In case you didn't know... *DANIEL BRYAN GOT HO'S!!!*


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

omg cole is epic


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL oh Bryan...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is going to have a very Merry Christmas tonight


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

iMac said:


> Got more time than I expected tbh.


Again who is the random pornstar slut in your sig?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Danny just got the herp


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i would be confused too


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson is my hero.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL at cole


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

iMac said:


> Got more time than I expected tbh.


That Gianna sig is full of win


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Pretty good match. Not better than anything Bryan has done with Dibiase, Miz, or Ziggler, but I suppose SMRAKS will always mark for Regal no matter how out of shape he gets, and how dull his character (or lack thereof) becomes.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How did he manage to not get a boner srsly?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jordo said:


> This match is boring me Anyone for a school RKO


that is AMAZING. WTF did you get that?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Twincest. That is all.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Again who is the random pornstar slut in your sig?


I'll field this question for you.

Gianna Michaels


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Regal putting over Bryan the right way...much appreciated


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jordo said:


> I WOULD OF HAD A INSTANT BONER


Quoting this, just 'cause.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Daniel bryan is so blowing loads into the bellas tonight


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Regal always taps immediately. Fucker knows how to put over a submission, is what it is.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Again who is the random pornstar slut in your sig?


Gianna Micheals and shes stunning


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus, what was the attendance for the tribute to the troops show?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bryan is going to start the Ho train


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Kind of sucks when CM Punk a temporary commentator is the only one acknowledging the wrestling and wrestlers. Fuck Lawler seriously.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> You just now noticing that?


Just Restating

Fucker was gonna go on a cena rant in the middle of Daniel Bryan Vs Regal

He didn't even know what a cravat was


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

we need a rematch at the Royal Rumble for 20mins.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, even as an Englishman I laugh at the ways they try and make cricket exciting.


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

Donate for make a wish??? I already have to watch these shitty make a wish adverts. I'm keeping my money!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you think Cena was re hired back just so they wouldn't have to make up an excuse for him being at The Troops show?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> Gianna Micheals and shes stunning


Yes she is.

You gotta love any chick who's not afraid of the "Dark Love"!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy fuck, John Morrison is over....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol, orton + jomo in a promo.

"bogus, bro!"


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Okay, even as an Englishman I laugh at the ways they try and make cricket exciting.


Hey, hey, hey!

No hating on cricket.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Bogus'' :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"That was bogus bro."

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG TYLER BLACK! Oh wait, it's John Morrison...

This could be the worst back stage segment ever.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Morrison shittin his pants being next to the god_


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Make out in 3...2...1...


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

There's a whole lot of monotone in this backstage segment...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck.
Promo of the year!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh god someone stop jmo from talking


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright, Randy. I will trust that I can't trust you.

Umm. Wait.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't think Orton could look at Morrison, otherwise he would have laughed at him being the number one contender.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Way too short.....but it shows the quality of the wrestling when they draw the crowd in so quickly.
Amazing 5 minute match, please let them have a feud, and a ppv match where it goes over 15 minutes!


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

Maryse those two guys...oh wait...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

On to the nuts when the camera's turn away.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice thick thighs, Tamina!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Pop of the year for Mark!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf is this


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

gail !!!!!!!!!!!

wuv u wong tymeeeeeeee


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok ... that one really hit my funny bone i dont know why


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is up with this random conversing between superstars and divas lately?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ratings. MarK henry


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RATINGS!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

ratings


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nexus over!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Morrison

let the sh*tty mic work continue


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Panther said:


> Make out in 3...2...1...


Damn...but then theres alwayd Gail and Mizzark


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ratings!

Ok how obvious is it that Nexus is jumping Cena tonight?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ratingsw pop!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Yay Ziggler is on the show!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

... oooooook.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"dont....trust me.... ....wait what were you saying...?"


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn...that Morrison/Orton promo was HORRIBLE. LOL


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Im guessing the RAW/SD guys will be crossing shows with eachother alot more now that its the RTWM.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Henry's sweated for 10 years.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone get the feeling that this is a Porn Raw without the sex scenes? Everything just seems so.....sensual.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Tamina...put a skirt on...take that...'shirt' off. It doesn't work.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Orton looked on a whole new level next to Morrison.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Gail Kim might actually have worse line delivery than Trish and Maryse. What is it with these Canadian bitches?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Tamina now 100% face then?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Who the fuck thought putting both Orton and Morrison in a promo together was a good idea..... well, without having someone who's actually good at them to do the work, that is.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dark Storm said:


> Who the fuck thought putting both Orton and Morrison in a promo together was a good idea......


Double negative warps into positive?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That Orton/Morrison segment sucked because both guys are so monotone. It isn't as bad when one guy is animated and the other monotone. 
If you just looked at a transcript, you would think the dialogue was basic, but that it got the point across. Unfortunately, the double monotone delivery ruined it.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know what that random Santino thing was, but I want an ashiatsu massage now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Tamina now 100% face then?


Looks that way.

I'm guessing this means The Uso's will soon be future endeavored.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Not looking forward to this Santino match coming up. Sigh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

2 dollar bills are awesome!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why does Orton stare in the camera during backstage promos?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Ziggler on RAW made me mark a little bit. I swear I'm becoming more and more of a fan of this guy. Best Intercontinental Champion is I don't know how long.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Tamina now 100% face then?


I wish she was 0% face, she's good from behind though. Paper bags are fucking awesome.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Double negative warps into positive?


^ this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dark Storm said:


> Who the fuck thought putting both Orton and Morrison in a promo together was a good idea..... well, without having someone who's actually good at them to do the work, that is.


I have no idea but it was still funny. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hardcore Pawn? I thought Jersey Shore had a stranglehold on "worst show on tv" but maybe not.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> Why does Orton steer in the camera during backstage promos?


He's like Deadpool.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

They're actually sticking with this WWEShop ad?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

tamina looks like a man, seriously wtf


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Totally lethal cobra


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Santino sure wants that sitcom when WWE gets their channel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His theme music. :lmao
I can't...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tamina looks like a man in a wig.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Maryse, time to get ma dick out_


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Tedday! Livin' a lie, Tedday!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Santino selling that injury very well


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't give a damn, Tamina is fucking hideous.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh Ted :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Teds song sucking couldnt be said enough

its so bad


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I COME FROM MON-EY!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

DiBiase can't stop checking MARYSE out.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i Love that Ted Gets No Reaction

I can listen to his theme Clearer


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Can't believe they're still sticking with Ted's horrible new theme.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i would sell my soul for maryse


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, look at that. Ted Dibiase has 2 beards now!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Santino is selling the shit out of that injury! Master!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn Maryse is so hot I'd suck a fart out of her asshole and hold it like a bong hit.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Piss break


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish Kozlov was there.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The TLC promo just made me think why were Mysterio and Del Rio in the Heavyweight title match last night?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dibiase needs to win this one


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Stream died but it's only a DiBiase match.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is every diva on the RAW roster kayfabe dating someone?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Will Punk ever say Maryse right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Damn Maryse is so hot I'd suck a fart out of her asshole and hold it like a bong hit.


What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Damn Maryse is so hot I'd suck a fart out of her asshole and hold it like a bong hit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> He's like Deadpool.


Nah, Deadpool is actually funny and has a personality


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Will Punk ever say Maryse right?


Never.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

perro said:


> i Love that Ted Gets No Reaction
> 
> I can listen to his theme Clearer


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to perro again.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cupcakes melt?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> The TLC promo just made me think why were Mysterio and Del Rio in the Heavyweight title match last night?


In storyline terms, Teddy Long added them as insurance as he did not know if Kane was going to show up.

In actual terms, the match between Edge and Kane probably would have sucked.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I know I'm the minority but I think Tamina is hot 
Maryse too though of course


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ok........


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That kick missed by about a foot.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bitch just got her fucking head kicked in!

Danielson reference ftw


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Self Cobra'd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God bless the black ref.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao hahahahahahahahah she got the shit kick out of her


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuntin' like her Daddy!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Running Cobra for the win!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Her flight was actually beautiful.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That has to be up there as one of the worst looking super kicks I've ever seen.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

tamina is hot

she could kick my ass, but she's hot


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG That miss was so bad.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I lol EVERY single time Punk calls Maryse "Maurice", i cant help it


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> I know I'm the minority but I think Tamina is hot
> Maryse too though if course


Tamina is hot im with you


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Tamina not exactly Beth Phoenix, apparently.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Damn


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I GOT U FLOWERS JOHN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did that man just give John Cena some flowers? WOW LOL


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena did say he didn't mind ugly chicks.. She aint fat tho


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's CENA!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF was that flower transaction about? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

how can you call tamina anything other than hideous?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So a guy gives Cena flowers then he gives them to a lesbian stage hand? What the fuck?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena turning heel tonight? He's way too happy!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk reads my mind lmao
Floweeers?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So when does Nexus return tonight?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Who gives another man flowers? For any occasion that isn't intended to lead to sex.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg how gay did cena look then lol, loved it. wait what


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He just received a gift, handed the gift off 5 seconds later, and took a drink out of that ladys drink.

WHAT AN ASSHOLE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Why Maryse is in WWE just for eye candy reason #1: Maryse won't take bumps.

EX: Just watch the replay and see she didn't even take Tamina's super kick. Embarrasing.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena back kissing puppies and hugging children.

Oh, and Tamina is fucking fit.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol at cena giving the flowers to random femake backstage worker


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Every time I see Cena I think about that fat chick thing 
Btw that Cena segment, no words but was funny to me


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

who was that child molester Cena was flirting with backstage?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> tamina is hot
> 
> she could kick my ass, but she's hot


Pretty much a big selling point for the divas


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love it! Love Tamina. Ted needs to hurry up and snap. I'm liking the psychotic look.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

CM Punk took the words right out of my mouth. Flowers????


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Derek said:


> He just received a gift, handed the gift off 5 seconds later, and took a drink out of that ladys drink.
> 
> WHAT AN ASSHOLE


I was thinking the same thing :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Every time I see Cena I think about that fat chick thing
> Btw that Cena segment, no words but was funny to me


same lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They act like he hasn't been in a great mood!!!!
I'm pretty sure he's been smiling because he has allegedly been "Tailgating with the WWE Universe".
The dude's been there every single week, and he's getting flowers??? Get outta here!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

2010 really was an eventful year.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Damn Maryse is so hot I'd suck a fart out of her asshole and hold it like a bong hit.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder if Cena recycles his Xmas presents like that?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

emanc93 said:


> Who gives another man flowers? For any occasion that isn't intended to lead to sex.


Funerals? Maybe.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA HEEL TURN?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tron legacy looks pathetic


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

cena heel turn calling it


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Cena's the man.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHH returns, and cena turns heel and attacks him

then punk sends lawler into the phantom zone


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

emanc93 said:


> Who gives another man flowers? For any occasion that isn't intended to lead to sex.


You can't just rely on DiBiase's music to cater to the gay demographic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

SJFC said:


>


I'd rep you but I did it too recently. Well played, sir.


----------



## Bah GAWD (Sep 21, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> CENA HEEL TURN?!



fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bah GAWD said:


> fpalm


pretty sure he was being sarcastic nub.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The Striker said:


>


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

SJFC said:


>


Don't judge me Bert. Don't you judge me.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sheesh, Ya'll still dogging Cena for turning out a fat woman? Let it go people.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Massive pop is massive.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ABUDO


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

damn that was an epic pop


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

jeez that cena pop was enormous.

If only they knew that he was the new pussy ravager, well fat chick ravager


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> You can't just rely on DiBiase's music to cater to the gay demographic.


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Juan Cena


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck all you 8-year-old brats jumping around and shit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Was in Austin last month, enough of the wrestling show me the women I caught crabs from on 6th street.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn cennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I think we're in for cheesy, sugar sweet, Cena promo. Prepare your bowels.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

return of the real john cena? GTFOH!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena was liberated last night now lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

IT'S NOT A RETURN!!!
I really hate this storyline!! Since he's been fired.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Daniel Bryan vs William Regal was fucking epic. Santino funny as always. CM Punk on commentary is great "This man's a monster!" as it relates to Cena lol.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Dear Cena, 

Turn heel or get off my TV screen. You're becoming a storyline killer.

Sincerely, Sick of SuperCena.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

idk why everyone wants heel cena, the only difference would be if he got hit with a chair 5 times he actually wouldnt get up and annihilate someone


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Happy Cena promo - 46% worse than a serious Cena promo.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena to attack Punk and to turn heel thus turning Punk in a face


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena is God :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao That was pretty funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao hahaahahahahaha


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

We hate Cena guy was just owned.


----------



## I Hear Voices (Nov 23, 2010)

Man its great to see Cena its like he was never gone.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That was epiccccccccccccccc Ive just hugged it out with the we hate cena guy


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Uhh, fuck_


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

"it makes me wanna puke" lol Punk


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

inb4 1000 gifs of Cena dancing


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I really hate this character.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO PUNK IS THE BEST


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao gotta love Cena.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

As predicted, Cena made me facepalm and reminded me why I can't go around saying I'm a wrestling fan


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why the hell am I watching this? I must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

*clap clap clap clap* Deep in the heart of Texas


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I just started watching, what happened so far?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol at Cena dancing like an idiot.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Aw Christ, we don't need to see this again.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena is god


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

damn u cena.......
I was hoping for some....
WOAHHHH YOUUU"RE ONNNLLYYYY SMOOOKE AND MIRRROOOORS


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

From!!!

another. camra. angle.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh no, chairs fell on him with a table covering him. Oh the horror.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

another. camera angle.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

We hate Cena guy in the crowd?

fpalm Cena don't ever dance and sing again


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't normally hate Cena, but he is particularly flaming this evening.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't understand how that was effective??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena is doing this to piss all of you off and it's amazing :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cm Punk/ Cena feud please


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

STAHHP IHHHHTT


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cena is poopy.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Punk, please kill this bastard. PLEASE!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

How can anyone, anywhere, ever like Cena????!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Gif of cena's slow motion face


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Cena = funny


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess you could call Wade Barret.....

Burried

YEAAAAAAAAAHHH


also


another. camera. angle.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This isn't a top face..this is an annoying heel. Worse piece of shit on television.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replay Cena! I turned off the PPV as soon as Cena got the pin.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Was kinda hoping for a Cena "let me rewind that for ya" right there.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

HE COUNTED THEM. 23


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> I just started watching, what happened so far?


santino hurt his back


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Tunga comes to save the day


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That TLC spot was less of a bump than the superkick Maryse just took...so why are they showing it 27 times?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Come on Cena do the dougie dance


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did he really say Turdburglars?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did he really just say "turd burglars"?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Diggler squash coming up


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He just said turd burglars. Why does anyone find this funny?


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

EXCUSE ME


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ziggler/Cena? This could be awesome.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena vs Ziggler


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So many times we have to see this pointless spot in the match. HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HURT HIM WITH A FUCKING PALET _*PROTECTING*_ HIM?

WWE's new motto: Fuck Consistency!

"Moses Malone!"


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao 

Cena owns


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> How can anyone, anywhere, ever like Cena????!


Grow A Sense Of humor, son


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Excuse Me!!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ZIGGLERRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

Vickie or Tamina?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

all in all... said:


> santino hurt his back


Really? What else?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

no one generates heat like Vickie


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

R.I.P. Dolph's career.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

but...but...I like Dolph Ziggler and don't wish to see him sqaushed.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


>












I win?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Biggest face in wrestling and the most hated heel in wrestling collide! Cena v. Vickie Guerrero at WM?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Cm Punk/ Cena feud please


as long as punk is a heel you dont want a fued because punk wont ever win a match unless its some retarded ending like cenas table match vs sheamus


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Never thought I'd be glad to see Vickie Guerrero. Always glad to see Dolph Ziggler if he's gonna kick Cena's ass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

so

much

heat


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh dear God, I am happy Vicki came out to interrupt Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

vicky =heat monster by just talking


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I think the make over made Vicky worse_


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

That's top level heat


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's see Vickie say excuse me.


from

another.

camera.

angle.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

To be honest, I would prefer more Morrison/Orton conversations.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is great


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol ok this is funny.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is RAW in Houston too? this crowd is borderline epic


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So many times we have to see this pointless spot in the match. HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HURT HIM WITH A FUCKING PALET _*PROTECTING*_ HIM?
> 
> WWE's new motto: Fuck Consistency!
> 
> "Moses Malone!"


If you heard last night's comentary, Cole remarked it was a "symbolic" gesture...

I don't know why people make a big fuzz about it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lmafo, great crowd.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

"Are you guys 4 year old"


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Vicky has to much heat


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MOSES MALONE!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

haha even Vickie cant help but laugh


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i msorry but punk is making it better


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Epic moment

Best crowd ever_


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cena corpsing?

lol Heat is awesome.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Total Package said:


> I win?


looks like a thicker Taylor Rain with big boobs lol.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> R.I.P. Dolph's career.


Yeah remember that time last year when Cena squashed the Miz? Wonder whatever happened to that guy.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole makes no sense, he kisses her ass on Smackdown and now he is laughing at her...


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Total Package said:


> I win?


almost, almost,,


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena has to ask the crowd to stop :lmao Vickie is fucking brilliant!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If crowd reaction could only tell creative we hate Vicki Guerrero. Seriously this is how we feel about it. IT'S AWFUL. Bashing my brains in with a mallet sounds better than listening to this.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Live crowds can be so amazing.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This is just great.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

If RAW ends 10 minutes late we all know why.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

let ziggler talk lol


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"Okay the state of Texas has told you how they feel" this is great. They wont let her talk for nothing. "This is gonna go on for 30 - 40 minutes"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena's character is pretty smug and even a little bit egomaniacal.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero runs Raw


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO this is GREAT! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Did zig just say stfu


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

it's official, vicky gets the most heat ever


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

awww, but i like ziggler.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so awesome how ziggler, vickie, and cena are trying not to laugh


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> If crowd reaction could only tell creative we hate Vicki Guerrero. Seriously this is how we feel about it. IT'S AWFUL. Bashing my brains in with a mallet sounds better than listening to this.


Shut the fuck up.. All you do is complain about everything, just go away.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess turning on the TV to watch Raw was worth it


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh god...This is awesome.

This crowd is the best crowd of 2010. Reminds me of 1999.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO Vickie hates Cena so much right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> If crowd reaction could only tell creative we hate Vicki Guerrero. Seriously this is how we feel about it. IT'S AWFUL. Bashing my brains in with a mallet sounds better than listening to this.


:lmao you know nothing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"YES I AM!!!" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah remember that time last year when Cena squashed the Miz? Wonder whatever happened to that guy.


ya took him over a yr though, and zigs already lost a yr because rey pulled i am rey card, hes young but he cant keep going backwards for a yr


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> is RAW in Houston too? this crowd is borderline epic


You mean smackdown?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is pretty awesome (the heat).


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Vickie is hot


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LMAFO, Punk's expression


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Punk Facepalm ftw


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHA AT CM PUNK SHAKING HIS HEAD


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_So much hate for Vicky_


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol King pwning Vicky

(missed last week)


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

PUUUUNK!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"SHE'S RIGHT I'M GONNA BEAT YOU UP!"


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Jerry Lawler = RAW


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Monster heat


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This whole show outside of DB/Regal has been a clusterfuck.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The king is legendary


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am Dying. oh lawd...


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

haha KING


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is lame.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao owned


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol what the actual fuck


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

This crowd is great .


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dolph's reactions are absolute gold.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cartman: Lame


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is mean, or just crude.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

VICKIE GUERRERO IS A SAINT!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate this whole entire segment. I actually feel bad for her.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is hilarious


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Baby pics via satellite. :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

God cena sucks so bad on the mic!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ironic thing is that Vickie's actually lost weight lately


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel bad for her.....ouch! Hahaha.
This is way worse than Piggie James. Hahaa.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

she wakes up in sections...come on..thats funny


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh I get it, Cena's gimmick is that he's a grown up kid. Like Robin Williams in Jack.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

This is entertainment GOLD.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg this is fucking boss


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Dolph can't talk for shit


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

If you aren't Loling right now you have no sense of humor. I'm fucking dying.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Seriously? What the fuck is the point of this? To prove how childish Cena can be? I mean fat jokes, jesus christ.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, now this seems to be going too far.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Go Dolph go!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait. WHAT THE FUCK, DANIEL BRYAN/WILLIAM REGAL? NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> If crowd reaction could only tell creative we hate Vicki Guerrero. Seriously this is how we feel about it. IT'S AWFUL. Bashing my brains in with a mallet sounds better than listening to this.


Haha, the WWE is owning you like a fucking mark. 

Lol, I love how Cena is being the mediator for Vickie Guerrero. And gawd, Lawler's jokes are so lame.


But this is like an attitude era segment with the crowd reaction. Awesome.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMMMAOO


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

doesnt this make dolph more of a face


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_WTF is this lmao_


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poor Vickie :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This shit is fucking awesome. I'm tearing of happiness.

Oh man, I'm loving every second of this. Best crowd in the last decade...im serious.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kings owns Vicki again.

Vicki is so fat I had to swerve my car to avoid hitting her...and ran out of gas.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao

Dolph sounds and looks like a twink.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

edit.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn now little kids know what a double bagger is, Cena's such a good role model.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Keep in mind, Cena banged the shit out of a fat chick and said he liked it. I think this could be flirting.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> ya took him over a yr though, and zigs already lost a yr because rey pulled i am rey card, hes young but he cant keep going backwards for a yr


Miz Wasn't Ready last year

Dolph didn't lose a year, he wasn't ready ether


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"The first time I met you, a long time ago, you were afraid of the dark. Then you saw Vicki naked and you were afraid of the light" lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Double bagger! Whoever wrote these lines is genius. HHH perhaps?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha. Cena rips into her for like 10 minutes, and one little slap and his serious face is on and he's ready to throw down. This is weird but kinda funny.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dolph's reactions are funny as hell.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

And I quote!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh no, Cena is going to destroy Ziggler...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

this is fucking legendary


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Someone beat this fool down pls


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was one of the best segments I've seen in some time


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk - "can i do this one?" "they like it better than when i do it"

thats all i think about now when i hear the email noise


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This crowd is so wild! Got to love the fat jokes though although I feel sorry for Vickie. I really do.


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Cena will get to bury some more people tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cenaownage


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

But I tought Cena liked fat chicks...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW Vickie Heat


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Seriously? What the fuck is the point of this? To prove how childish Cena can be? I mean fat jokes, jesus christ.


hey cena would probably tap that....


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> God cena sucks so bad on the mic!


lolumad


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"...will take on John Cena, the horrible human being that he is!" hahaha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was a great segment


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn the crowd is fucking killing Vikie


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please get involved and save us from an obvious squashing, Punk.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

John Cena SUCKS


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome segment. Vickie and John Cena know how to work the crowd like no other in the WWE.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> Haha, the WWE is owning you like a fucking mark.
> 
> Lol, I love how Cena is being the mediator for Vickie Guerrero. And gawd, Lawler's jokes are so lame.
> 
> ...


WWE is owning ALL of us like fucking marks...even you my funny little friend. And not funny haha.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Cena is just scared to admit that he would love a go on Vickie.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Best segment of the year


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Oh no, Cena is going to destroy Ziggler...


ya over under on 3 mins, seriously if it goes 5 mins ill actually be happy :/


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EBboy™;9154753 said:


> Oh no, Cena is going to destroy Ziggler...


No Cena is gonna make Dolph look like a million bucks but inevitably win the match

Like he did with Miz and Swagger

u know world champions


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

The heel is the guy in love with a woman for her intrinsic value, and the faces are making fat jokes about her. How does this work?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I wish Vickie would use Ziggler's favourite move, the roll up, on her belly.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Vickie's not fat, she's just real fucking ugly in the face. Hell after some beers I'd hit that ass, well if she'd do nasty stuff that pretty girls won't do.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Praying that dolph gets some offense in and doesnt get destroyed


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It's breaking down, ladies and gentlemen. It's breaking down. I laughed when Cole told Punk he had to run the show.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> God cena sucks so bad on the mic!


Ok, I don't like the guy either but it's the one thing he can actually do well.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Someone on another forum just wrote this: "Vickie should just say "My husband died for your entertainment". That would shut everyone up."


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

this is the best raw in years! Haha what happened to pg?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That segment was a giant clusterfuck tbh, just like the rest of the show has been so far, but damn, the crowd is hot. Loved their reactions to Vickie.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The opening segment was topped for worst moment of the night by the JoMo/Orton conversation. Cena trumped even that. Can they possibly get any lower from here?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MOAR GOD DAMNIT. GIVE US MORE OF THESE SEGMENTS. OMFG SO FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Number1Peep said:


> The heel is the guy in love with a woman for her intrinsic value, and the faces are making fat jokes about her. How does this work?


Double heel/double face turn duh


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing segment, epic crowed, punk at the end "Dolph Ziggler will take on John Cena, the horrible human being that he is!" I'm sorry that every second post I make on this thread is about punk but it's so funny the things he says, and they're always spot on timing.


----------



## Mr. Body (Feb 2, 2007)

Austin has had some of the best crowds as of late. This is their 3rd or 4th great crowd in a row


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

That was a great segment.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wwe can do 2 things

1. make ziggler go over even with losing
2. squash ziggler and make his credibility go down the drain


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Now Ziggler to get squashed for the hell of it


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Someone on another forum just wrote this: "Vickie should just say "My husband died for your entertainment". That would shut everyone up."


I think Russo is saving that material if she ever jumps ship to Orlando.

Man this show has been awful except for the DB/Regal bit.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ziggler is going over today, calling it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

perro said:


> No Cena is gonna make Dolph look like a million bucks but inevitably win the match
> 
> Like he did with Miz and Swagger
> 
> u know world champions


I hope you're right and it doesn't end up like Cena and Barrett from last night. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dolph is ready.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Come'on Ziggler!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> wwe can do 2 things
> 
> 1. make ziggler go over even with losing
> 2. squash ziggler and make his credibility go down the drain


Hes been winning most of his matches cause of vickie

number 2 isn't an option


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

are they chanting "vickies fat"?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

hahahah cole you are awesome


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

hottest crowd in a while


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Cena would totally do Vickie. He gives love to fat chicks :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

slightly confused...isn't Ziggler a SmackDown guy? does his being a champion let him go between brands or did i miss something that sent him to Raw


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

VRsick said:


> are they chanting "vickies fat"?


What kind of kids do they have at these shows? My little cousin can came up with a better chant.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That is fucked, guy. Seriously, this crowd is harsh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> No Cena is gonna make Dolph look like a million bucks but inevitably win the match
> 
> Like he did with Miz and Swagger
> 
> u know world champions


Which Miz match are you thinking about? Cause I can only remember two and he absolutely squashed him in both.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I am so enjoying the 3 man commentary, all of them are just going at it with each other. I'm glad they are not playing sides and Cole is doing a great job in his tweener role.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Cena of old?????
He's been cracking jokes for the past few weeks!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> slightly confused...isn't Ziggler a SmackDown guy? does his being a champion let him go between brands or did i miss something that sent him to Raw


They are gonna be having talent go to both shows since the RTWM is starting, some think it might lead to WWE ending the brad split.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RAW should be 2 hours of 'good workers' having matches with no backstory at all.

that would be 'fun'


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Can barely hear the Cena Sucks, Texas quite ironically appreciates fat jokes.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Which Miz match are you thinking about? Cause I can only remember two and he absolutely squashed him in both.


i dont know what matches your watching but in most of them [ESPECIALLY] the one after the bash Cena made the miz look great


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cole marks out for Vickie and Cena and that little bitch was quiet during the wild shit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena is gonna invite Vickie back to his hotel later tonight.. Apparently it took him all this time to figure out shes fat, watch out Vickie!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FINISH HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Finish him vickie has been playing mortal kombat


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Talking on camera


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG. Someone HAS to zoom in and make a gif of Vickie's reaction to the 2 count


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He threw water at him NOT COFFEE :S:S!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I think we need cody out here to tell this people how Houston Texas is the fattest city in the US lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The irony of Cena making fun of Vicki for being fat is hilarious, since I've heard that disgusting interview of his.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match so far


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish TNA was on right now so I could turn them both off.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

all in all... said:


> RAW should be 2 hours of 'good workers' having matches with no backstory at all.
> 
> that would be 'fun'


kinda like the Bryan/Regal match?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ziggler just hit an X-factor?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Please cena let ziggler go over...

PLEASE!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, it was the X-Factor. Yeah, it looked better than Waltman's imo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

You're all way too amused by this fat chicks thing.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am tired someone motivate me with tunga pics


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

If ziggler pins cena i will go outside, and run a block with Dolph's theme playing out loud.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

X-Factor!!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

korndogg123 said:


> Ziggler just hit an X-factor?


He's started using the move last year.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Please cena let ziggler go over...
> 
> PLEASE!


your gonna be really disappointed

Cena is the top guy, the fact ziggler is lasting this long is a huge rub to him


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

At least they are making Cena not win quickly and easily. (As he normally does.)


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Wait a second, Dolph Ziggler uses the X-Factor and The Fameasser.......


Hmmmmm


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Am tired someone motivate me with tunga pics


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> kinda like the Bryan/Regal match?



too flashy, with those worthless girls they stuck to bryan.

just two men getting it on like two men should


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> If ziggler pins cena i will go outside, and run a block with Dolph's theme playing out loud.


Same.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

all in all... said:


> just two men getting it on like two men should


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God, I hate Green Day.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


>


:lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Too many commercials


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Avatar advert cut out by john cenas face lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> God, I hate Green Day post Nimrod.


fixed that for ya


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I want that replay.

Ow, front ZZ.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm Oh God, Diddy Dirty Money....


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ziggler is jacking old DX moves. First the Fameasser, then Sweet Chin Music, now the X-Factor?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow good match


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha Sky, fuck your stupid Avatar ad.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn Vickie is so hot I'd suck a fart out of her asshole and hold it like a bong hit.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, Ziggler's getting in a lot more offense on Cena than the Miz did the first time he faced Cena.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> i dont know what matches your watching but in most of them [ESPECIALLY] the one after the bash Cena made the miz look great


Are you nuts? At the Bash he beat Miz with so much ease that he swept his shoes over him at the end. The one after The Bash was a little bit more competative, but still, Cena was made out to look like he didn't have to break a sweat.

Do you just rewrite history in your head, perro?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ziggler is jacking old DX moves. First the Fameasser, then Sweet Chin Music, now the X-Factor?


he's a mark at heart


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Five move shuffle.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Damn Vickie is so hot I'd suck a fart out of her asshole and hold it like a bong hit.


i laugh.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk can't leave. 
I really wouldn't be able to stand all this face-love.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh great, Cena just 'hulked up'...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HES'S GONNA GET OVER!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

FAMEASSER!

Ok, that wasn't the Zig Zag, Cole.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

This is a good fucking match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Diggler looking strong


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

FUUUCK


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

1/2 hour broadway please


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn, they had me there


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

that was NOT a zig zag


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's not the Zig-Zag, Cole.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Great match this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is Cena ever going to do the STF right?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SUPER-CENA!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU this is a good match


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Jesus Christ, Cole can't even get peoples' finishers right.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He called it zig zag! Call him on it punk!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i just like to point out someone mentioned cena putting miz over, this match is already longer than the miz/cena ppv match and the next match they had combined


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Apparently I was wrong about what constitutes a "zig zag"


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice match.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

OF COURSE they couldnt just have Cena get pinned ONCE!! This is why WWE is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice match


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

"He didn't tap out! If he tapped out this match would be over!"

I love heel logic.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea cena wins!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena wins no surprise there


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well Dolph looked great til the end


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh well. At least Ziggy hung in for ten minutes with the company's top dog.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

That was a great ppv worthy match.

I'm happy.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm surprise they made Dolph so strong in this match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Punk


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mark. The. Fuck. Out.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

YESSS!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

PUNK!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge....fucking splooge.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YYEYEYEYEYESSSSSSS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really good match. Fans were loving it.

PUUUUUUNNNNNKKKK. DIET SODA!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

PUNK!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, what a shame. Just when Ziggler marks had cocks in hand.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES! YES! THANK YOU PUNK!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

GO punk!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, Punk!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You people called it. I am impressed. Jizz.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena/Punk feud


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PUNK! PUNK! PUNK!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Punk up in this mother fuckerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

punk fed up with cenas shit


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUNK! YES! ITS CENA! FUCK YS!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk owns Cena


----------



## Number1Peep (Dec 30, 2008)

This thread is about to explode...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

PUNK YES!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Punk for president! He gets shit done.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!YES!YES!!!!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

OHHHHH YEAH.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally, a CM Punk/Cena feud.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM PUNK!! CM PUNK!! CM PUNK!!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

PUNK.

Those chair shots didn't keep him down long.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena-Punk feud


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Punk feuding with Cena.

*Inb4someonesaystheycalledacenapunkfeud*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cena no selling chair shots once again


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

WHAT? BUT WHY


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Que punk and orton fued


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Gaid Domit Cena... Can't you let somebody else who is not a nexus member win for once?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

THANK THE LORD!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BEST.RAW.EVAR.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

PUNKER!!!!!!!!!! But Christ, Cena no sold that beat down.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena is angry...you won't like him when he's angry


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

PUNK!

PUNK!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena to bury Punk please.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

well Punk is back


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler looked strong......
and punk should have done that yesterday


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Fucking idiot cena no sell what a twat


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Everyone was calling it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The first ever feud over diet soda spillage.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

This is what happens when you get a regular soda instead of a diet one.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice nosell on the chair shots


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

...and he's back up 5 seconds after the chair shot lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

NOOOOO! PUNK ON COMMENTARY IS NO MORE!

And just like that Raw totally sucks again! FUCKING FUCK!


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Well Cena decided not to even sell a chair shot. Figures.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

So if cena is the one punk didn't forget about. What did cena do?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

CM Punk! Looks like he's not happy at Cena for messing up his Diet Pepsi a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Wish Cena would have sold those chairshots. Punk in a feud always a good thing, hope he gets some wins though.

edit: and there has to be more to the feud than his pepsi being spilled...but if there isn't :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Never forget!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> PUNK.
> 
> Those chair shots didn't keep him down long.


They never do


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Are you nuts? At the Bash he beat Miz with so much ease that he swept his shoes over him at the end. The one after The Bash was a little bit more competative, but still, Cena was made out to look like he didn't have to break a sweat.
> 
> Do you just rewrite history in your head, perro?


your the one rewriting history, Miz Worked Cenas neck the entire match, Miz Reversed a ton of Cena's moves and got a close 2 count

Miz looked great

id give you the one at the bash, but the second one? hell no Cena was visibly working for it much like the match he just had with ziggler


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


>





Big Dog said:


> Is Cena ever going to do the STF right?


i know for real, its like otunga who has really 1 yr total and just by being on tv theres a thread of him botching, cena been in wrestling a decade counting pre wwe and he has yet to put the stf right a single time and its not like its a hard move to do! its a lot easier than doing a spin buster which requires you picking up a 200+ man and slamming them down without hurting them. everytime he does an stf everyone should go botch botch botch....omg


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk got revenge for his diet soda.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Cena no selling chair shots once again


Annoys me to no end. He just had a long ass match and got ambushed. Who cares, me angry. Punk gets fed next. You will all regret this within two months.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Cenas pissed! Punk vs cena??? Hopefully


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Cena no sold a chair shot after an entire match with Dolf? What bs. Punk's "shocking" attack looked so tame.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job selling that, Cena! 

Even though I just said I don't want Punk to leave the announce table I wouldn't mind this feud. 
BUT WAIT! Cole's just going to be by himself now???


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Best feud ever, over a diet pepsi


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotta say, Cena's selling there was almost as good as those Indian telesales people that call me constantly.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So...what? Cole is gonna be the only one on commentary for the main event match?
Good timing, WWE.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Punk vs cena whats their to be excited about? he'll be lucky to get 1 ppv win zzzzzzz


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Cena not selling the chair shot = fail.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk cena fued


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is all because of Punk's diet soda?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang it I was just hoping in the back of my mind that WWE would just make Punk a full fledged announcer from now on. He was very enjoyable the past few weeks and I wish he would stick around.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> So if cena is the one punk didn't forget about. What did cena do?


Punk likes his Pepsi


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm enjoying the WWE again, wtf?

This is awesome.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

If anyone thinks Cena just buried Ziggler, you're a big fucking idiot.

And Punk nailed Cena with the chair. man I'm having orgasms with tonight's RAW. Someone got fired off creative between Bragging Rights and tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

they can't let punk get buried this feud if they do feud, he has to win a title sooner or later, 2011 is the year of punk!


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Cena, as much as you'd like to believe this is stand up comedy, when you get hit with a chair you're supposed to go down.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Semi mark out moment there for me, get in Punk la!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who can never get Cena's theme out of my head?

DOIN' BIG BIDNESS I LIVE THIS IT'S AUTOMATIC I WIN THIS OH YOU HEAR THOSE HORNS YOU FINISHED

I've literally never heard it outside of it being used as his theme on TV, yet I can never forget it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I just noticed there... In those "coming up later" screens, Riley's picture looks EXACTLY like the dumb son in a stereotypical early 90s sitcom.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Just sell something Cena. Chair shots should hurt for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so much win for so many reasons....

this means no more Cena vs Nexus if he's feuding with Punk

Cena is out of the title picture for a while if he'll be feuding with Punk

so many epic fucking promos from the two best guys on the mic in the WWE (currently active)

and awesome matches

thank you WWE


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Definitely marking for the Cena/Punk feud but DAMMIT commentary sucks again! Now all it is is Cole bitching and jizzing and King's lackluster ad-libs.

RAW NEEDS DIET SODA!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ODRiley said:


> OF COURSE they couldnt just have Cena get pinned ONCE!! This is why WWE is starting to piss me off.


"lets have are drop draw lose to a mid carder who wins most his matches vis heel tactics"


sounds pretty stupid when u say it out loud

be happy ziggy looked great


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Hey Cena, as much as you'd like to believe this is stand up comedy, when you get hit with a chair you're supposed to go down.


Yeah, this. What the fuck? 

Cena is awful at selling.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sad thing is that this probably ends Punk's commentating role.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Selling that would be no-selling for Cena at this point. 

Anyone that gets up from a DDT on concrete is god-like.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole Miner Punk should get the assist from good ol' MC during this Cena feud.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Punk/Cena to quote shark boy SHELL YEAH!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL looks like they going to be kicking off the year with Punk being humiliated 95% of the time again, so Punk fans you better enjoy this scene while you can.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I'm enjoying the WWE again, wtf?
> 
> This is awesome.




i agree...last nights ppv and tonight have been great - honestly havent been bored for a second


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I just noticed there... In those "coming up later" screens, Riley's picture looks EXACTLY like the dumb son in a stereotypical early 90s sitcom.


I smell gimmick


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Selling that would be no-selling for Cena at this point.
> 
> Anyone that gets up from a DDT on concrete is god-like.


Yea I wish Barret had crawled out from the chair pile last night w/o a scratch just to spite him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> your the one rewriting history, Miz Worked Cenas neck the entire match, Miz Reversed a ton of Cena's moves and got a close 2 count
> 
> Miz looked great
> 
> id give you the one at the bash, but the second one? hell no Cena was visibly working for it much like the match he just had with ziggler


Actually, my mistake. I wasn't thinking of the same one as you. I was thinking of the one where he beats Miz and Miz must leave WWE.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Good match between Dolph and Cena though. Dolph has gotten much much better since last year.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Thing is, I completely understand Punk's reaction. He's the smark window in.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena no-selling the chair shot 24 hours after a chair match. fpalm


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's a badass.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fella!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Aright fella


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JOSH, GET OUT THERE AND COMMENTATE! RIGHT NOW!

I'm pretty upset that Punk's going to be gone now. Haha.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you don't mess with a man's pepsi


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, King Lobster Head.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'd mark for King Booker right now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pushing the king thing again.

HHH return soon ?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

All hail King Sheamus!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god, Lawler's been wrestling longer than Sheamus has been alive.......


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lol botch!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LONG LIVE DA KEEENG!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

They are teasing HHH so hard.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Am tired someone motivate me with tunga pics












The Tungamaniacs are runnin wild!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Panther said:


> I'd mark for King Booker right now.


should know that he was backstage at TLC.....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Faaaace time.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jerry Jerry Jerry Jerry Jerry


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I hope Sheamus kick Lawler head off again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

You know ud think Punk would be happy barret got the business

considering he got his ass kicked by nexus as well


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That getup Sheamus has on is so ridiculous...I love it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sheamus pleaseee

the king is dead...long liveee the king?????


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why are people marking out for C.M. Punk vs. John Cena? This just means Punk is going to get squashed more.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero and John Cena LOL.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So the MITB briefcase is now a blank silver one? What's the point of this?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Is this match gonna go 25 minutes?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This dude just has a plain ol' briefcase now??
Why?? Hahaha :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

leon79 said:


> Pushing the king thing again.
> 
> HHH return soon ?


i'd say HHH return at the Rumble...but im pretty sure Jericho has that one locked up so he can M.E. Mania against Orton to get revenge for the punt that put him on the shelf kayfabe wise

so maybe HHH return at Mania to screw Sheamus out of whatever he's doing at the time


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'mizmas'


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, new briefcase is official!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cannot imagine this match going on for 30 minutes. What is the deal with Nexus? Why are they acknowledging them as obsolete? Was their a stipulation on the Barrett-Cena match?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Why are people marking out for C.M. Punk vs. John Cena? This just means Punk is going to get squashed more.


EXACTLY!

Does anyone here actually think the outcome of this will be Punk on top?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Riley isn't even carrying the actual MITB any more.....


WTF?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

CM Punk goes from Rey Mysterio to Big Show to John Cena. He must love losing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Total Package said:


> So the MITB briefcase is now a blank silver one? What's the point of this?


He carries the belt in there.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I got heavy eyes and no beers left i might have to go to bed


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ain't nothing but a Miz thing ba-by. WWE Champion going cra-zy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He carries the belt in there.


Retarded.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I wouldn't be entirely surprised to see HHH return tonight... the main event is starting a bit earlier than usual.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jesus, Riley looks fucking stupid with empty ass briefcase.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

cm needs to feud with zac ryder so he wins


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

ODRiley said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> Does anyone here actually think the outcome of this will be Punk on top?


You don't have to beat someone to look good.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

perro said:


> You know ud think Punk would be happy barret got the business
> 
> considering he got his ass kicked by nexus as well


good point, creative didnt obviosly though some1 would remember it :gun:


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Why are people marking out for C.M. Punk vs. John Cena? This just means Punk is going to get squashed more.


i know for reals, punk is like the wiping boy for the mega faces of wwe


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> The Tungamaniacs are runnin wild!


Omg i need a cold shower


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

emanc93 said:


> Cannot imagine this match going on for 30 minutes. What is the deal with Nexus? Why are they acknowledging them as obsolete? Was their a stipulation on the Barrett-Cena match?


They're acknowledging that nothing is more important than protecting John Cena and making sure he gets not only the last laugh but a celebration afterwards.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta love WWE. All year we beg them to take away the worst commentator in wrestling.

What do they do? They take away the BEST. "Fuck Consistency!"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

alejbr4 said:


> i know for reals, punk is like the wiping boy for the mega faces of wwe


he's a great worker and knows how to put people over when needed


remember he is a triple crown winner, and has had a few title reigns...its not like he's a total jobber


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sheamus to run into the main event ?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

smackdown has sold more video games than nba live a game that got cancelled this year lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> Sheamus pleaseee
> 
> the king is dead...long liveee the king?????


it's a traditional proclamation


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! 
NBA Live never even came out this year, so that doesn't make sense.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ahhhh killing time


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> CM Punk goes from Rey Mysterio to Big Show to John Cena. He must love losing.


This.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

He isnt on the cover of the uk version hahahahaha


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

FELLA


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope Punk becomes the voice of the more mature audience.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is he officially King Sheamus now instead of just Sheamus?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES! OOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

>.< LOBSTER HEAD MOFOS


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wait im stupid hes already in the match

forget what i just said


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> ahhhh killing time


You'd think they wouldn't have ENOUGH time. 
I definitely thought that Cena/Vickie segment went way over time.....guess not.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

They really like to have Miz and Seamus work together. This is like the 5th time and their stories almost never touch each other.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tonight we are going to find out who is the better king

HHH hint?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Is Cole seriously ridin' solo for the rest of the show?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz must be a cool dude to hang out with in real life.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the third different crown Sheamus has worn since becoming King...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Cole is great and all, but we know Matthews is in the building get his as on commentary for this match.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

iMac said:


> Is Cole seriously ridin' solo for the rest of the show?


its gonna be great


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Over/Under on Triple H making an appearance on RAW? Funny they have yet to acknowledge the Royal Rumble match itself yet.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Woot, Matthews!
Good face action between Miz and Orton.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

iMac said:


> Is Cole seriously ridin' solo for the rest of the show?


I tried yelling at Josh to come down and commentate.

OH WAIT, HE'S THERE! YAY!


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

ZZzzzz Randy Orton.. NO clue what people see in this guy.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

emanc93 said:


> Over/Under on Triple H making an appearance on RAW? Funny they have yet to acknowledge the Royal Rumble match itself yet.


Cena said he was gonna win the Rumble in his promo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lobster head


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

King has no room to call someone fat.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, I've never seen Orton get to the ring so fast.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

oo Orton is extra oily...loving it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

emanc93 said:


> Over/Under on Triple H making an appearance on RAW? Funny they have yet to acknowledge the Royal Rumble match itself yet.


? Orton and Cena both did.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah! Matthews.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

nice pop for RKO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

iMac said:


> Is Cole seriously ridin' solo for the rest of the show?


Unfortunately...wait there's Matthews.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Funny how Orton said he will go after Jomo if he wins at RR yet he is having a tag match with him...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

This Raw has been a little bit shitty, hope something. something happends in the main event.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Geeee said:


> This is the third different crown Sheamus has worn since becoming King...


sheamus is so awesome he has a crown for every day of the yr including leap yr, fella


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Stone Col- I mean Randy Orton.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> It's Stone Col- I mean Randy Orton.


Heretic!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone notice that all year Orton has only work with young talent?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Pathetic drop kick.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

some weird oily creep


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

5 and a bit hours and I'm Christmas shopping, Christ almighty . Feck it, Raw has been worth it tonight.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm drunk on Kentucky Deluxe and Egg Nog...thats not good.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Piledriver 

ONE TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

miz=bitch.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Woo Miz is fast. Why didn't JoMo take him down.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am liking how they r booking sheamus as a heel that has balls


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Anyone notice that all year Orton has only work with young talent?


What except for his feud with Edge?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

iMac said:


> What except for his feud with Edge?


:/ fuck, nvermind


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> I am liking how they r booking sheamus as a heel that has balls


This must have started only a month ago. 
He was never a strong champion....


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The WWE champion in no way, shape, or form should be involved in matches with Jerry Lawler. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

First mention of this tonight maybe: Where the hell is Kidd/Andrews and DH? BURIED.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Back from walking the dog. I see the ME is already on. Hmmm. Very curious.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> I am liking how they r booking sheamus as a heel that has balls


Yeah for the first time in months.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_We need Trips_


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Man that Taylor Swift is one rough looking bitch.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I keep falling asleep no good i have been working 13 hours though


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

man green hornet looks so shitty, hey lets take a grity character and make a comedy out of it, worked so well for batman & robin :/


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i could watch lawler get beaten for hours


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotta love Sheamus, the Albinator


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> Yeah for the first time in months.


yea and last night in the ladder match he and morrison kept taking nasty bumps and getting back up, I think thats the right way to book sheamus.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jordo said:


> I keep falling asleep no good i have been working 13 hours though


i havent slept since Thursday night....suck it up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

iMac said:


> What except for his feud with Edge?


Your sig is ridiculously distracting. Well done.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> The WWE champion in no way, shape, or form should be involved in matches with Jerry Lawler. Just one man's opinion.


I second that opinion


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

HHH tease?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

At least they are consistent with the injured leg.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Shiiit JoMo don't get hurt now that you're on the big stage.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

so much for knee injury


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Morrison chants, fuckk_


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't see any other way of ending this RAW without HHH coming back. 
But I really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to ask, did Daniel Bryan had a match tonight?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jomo ain't over?



lawl


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope trips comes tonight!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Geeee said:


> ? Orton and Cena both did.


Oh my apologies. I've been switching between RAW and the Monday Night game. Must've just missed it. haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, did Daniel Bryan had a match tonight?


yes, against Regal


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Question to the IWC, who is whiter? K Fed or Sheamus?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Swag said:


> Jomo ain't over?
> 
> 
> 
> lawl


He is, but I bet everyone on this forum could cut a better promo then him..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, did Daniel Bryan had a match tonight?


yea agaisnt regal


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Your sig is ridiculously distracting. Well done.


You're welcome.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, did Daniel Bryan had a match tonight?


Against Regal. (Bryan won.)


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuuuck dude, I can't stop looking at Miz's horrid stomps.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, did Daniel Bryan had a match tonight?


yep against regal


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Miz wears a cup. Truth.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"You are Awful" loving the heat.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, did Daniel Bryan had a match tonight?


yes with regal





holy fuck morrison is over


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you are awful chants lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at the "you are awful" chants at Miz. 

Indeed he is folks, indeed he is.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> He is, but I bet everyone on this forum could cut a better promo then him..


Until Michael McGillicutty joins the forum


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

boy will this forum blow up if JoMo pins The Miz


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> Oh my apologies. I've been switching between RAW and the Monday Night game. Must've just missed it. haha


me to, i just watched for favre to go down cause after that everyone knew the bears would win, i kind of wanted a dramatic pcik thrown by favre along with going out but owell, tomorrow the nfl will prolly announce his suspension since hes done anyway


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I want trips back so bad tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

iMac said:


> You're welcome.


It's silly that that ass exists on Earth.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tremendous crowd


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol crowd chanting you are awful. They were right. Which is so strange because Miz has had decent matches with 2 out of 3 of these people.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This crowd deserves HHH tbh


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Sheamus bringing the pain_


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Did anyone else enjoy the cena ziggler match because tbh I actually did.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You think that putting the whitest possible guy on the roster on a team with A Ri is a coincidence?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> yes, against Regal


Oh okay, thanks guys.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Angle SLAMMMM


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Riley on the apron yelling for Seamus was gold.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ANGLE SLAM! ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Angle Slam!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

orton has bad posture


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otron SPAZZING :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ANGLE SLAM ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

still find it funny he does angle slam now.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Liking that Orton does the Angle Slam now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Orton with the ANGLE SLAM?! Damn.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

vintage orton


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kill The Crap!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

"going to the place with the voices in his head"

come on cole


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> me to, i just watched for favre to go down cause after that everyone knew the bears would win, i kind of wanted a dramatic pcik thrown by favre along with going out but owell, tomorrow the nfl will prolly announce his suspension since hes done anyway


Yes, I am happy to see the BEars clinch the division. And I couldn't pass up the opportunity to see Brett Favre's career ends via the Bears.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Fuck these writers...


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

King FTW!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lawler just pinned the WWE champion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> This crowd deserves HHH tbh


100% agree!
They'll make it feel like it's 2000 again!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Jerry Lawler pins The Miz.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Not this way! Not this way!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

King pins wwe champion. Yeah, it's bitter. But I drink from my miz mark cup.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck Yea, Jerry FTW


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

The WWE Champion gets pinned by the KING!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The King just pinned the Miz. Really? Really?! REALLY?!?! Are you fucking serious?!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JERRY!! JERRY!! JERRY!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RKO's all over the place


gotta give props to Miz for letting Jerry pin him


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ten mins left ?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

M.M.M

Miz Marks Meltdown


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn good tag match to me!.....Just hated Miz getting pinned.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow.....


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL miz lost to the king


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR WWE CHAMPION GOT PINNED BY A 60 YEAR OLD HASBEEN

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL they almost botched the SCF.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Orton giving well-deserved props to real wrestlers. God I miss Angle.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WAR Lawler


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> "going to the place with the voices in his head"
> 
> come on cole



Lol, that voice must be Kurt Angle

(Whisper) "Stop using my finisher as a set-up move, you ....."


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Way to put over your new number one contender


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What happend then?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Can HHH please just come back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn why is it when ever smackdown is live they gotta have Raw superstars all over the card?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"And I quote" letters are epic.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR WWE CHAMPION GOT PINNED BY A 60 YEAR OLD HASBEEN
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao




It's a work dude.....


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

HBK tease!?!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR WWE CHAMPION GOT PINNED BY A 60 YEAR OLD HASBEEN
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


TNA will claim copyright infringement.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, who knew that the computer GM can make Smackdown matches.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what why?

Jomo is #1 contender and they have Orton vs Miz booked? this makes no sense


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton going for a powerbomb then


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ending at 11:02?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR WWE CHAMPION GOT PINNED BY A 60 YEAR OLD HASBEEN
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


after orton RKO'd him

not that big a de.......did orton just swear ?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LMAO son of a bitch


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton just said son of a bitch lolololol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TERRIBLE ending to an otherwise great RAW....

They aren't even making it to the 5 minutes over mark....sad.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Is lawler retiring, what's with the push_


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have to be honest. When I heard the GM beep at the end, I was expecting something huge and buzzworthy. What a monster letdown.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Damn why is it when ever smackdown is live they gotta have Raw superstars all over the card?


Yeh I don't like that either. It's only cool because it's thematic this time and it's tomorrow.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Shouldn't they be focusing on Miz/Morrison instead of Orton/Miz?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

a yr ago everyone is fuck hhh, now everyone is feigning like crack addicts


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

"Tomorrow night you son of a bitch!"

That's not PG, Orton!


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Why the hell is the Miz and Orton fued still going on? And that was one of the worst endings to Raw in a pretty long time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Morrison died.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wasn't sd live when they first moved to syfi


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Right guys am off cya same time tomorrow night all


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I'm safe in assuming that this Royal Rumble main event is going triple threat with Orton, Miz, and Morrison.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why is Randy Orton doing a different pose when he goes up on the ropes?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Raw.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Why are they building up Orton-Miz?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i just realized that Orton, Miz, Cena, and Ziggler are wrestling 3 days in a row....they must be wrecked


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And that's how they end Raw? Hyping USA SmackDown with the Miz stroking his title?

Wow. Crappy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

How about some Ocean's Thirteen discussion?


----------



## Mebrind (Aug 23, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> Wasn't sd live when they first moved to syfi


yeah, but that was on syfy, this one is on the USA network.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

No Triple Haitch?


I am sad


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty uneventful end


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They pushing the crap out of the live SD! show. 

Great show through and through.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I have to be honest. When I heard the GM beep at the end, I was expecting something huge and buzzworthy. What a monster letdown.


I was actually starting to type that HHH is the GM because I thought it was going to say 
"There's only one King". 
But then he started reading it. Terrible terrible ending. 
I'm ready for HHH already!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Josh™ said:


> Wasn't sd live when they first moved to syfi


He said "First time Smackdown will be live on USA network tomorrow night"

but it sounded like:

"First time Smackdown will be live, on USA network tomorrow night.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

alejbr4 said:


> a yr ago everyone is fuck hhh, now everyone is feigning like crack addicts


No, I'm still verrry fuck HHH.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Joke ending. Orton-Miz is bland. No HHH return either sucks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another medicore Raw.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why is Orton doing a new pose when he goes up on the ropes?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

emanc93 said:


> It's a work dude.....


No shit....we are wrestling fans, we can still enjoy the product even if it's pre-determined. 



perro said:


> *after orton RKO'd him*
> 
> not that big a de.......did orton just swear ?



A lost is a lost Perro. 


I will say this though, I "like" how the focus is still on Randy Orton/Miz when Morrison is now the new No. 1 contender for the WWE Championship. Not that I care but it's kind of lame of not focusing on Morrison now.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Good raw... excited for SD. Nexus better be back next week fucking shit up


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I was actually starting to type that HHH is the GM because I thought it was going to say
> "There's only one King".
> But then he started reading it. Terrible terrible ending.
> I'm ready for HHH already!


Lol, I was thinking the exact same thing! I was getting ready to shut the TV off when that beep went off. I thought "Yes, something bigs gonna happen" but no. Miz vs Orton on Smackdown tomorrow


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I missed the first 40 mins but I enjoyed RAW. That Cena segment was classic. lol!

Also, yes to CM Punk!!!!


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was really hoping that the end was gonna go like this...

Randy stares down Miz, turns around to get hit by Sheamus. King then attempts to attack Sheamus but he gets him up ready for the Celtic Cross and then Triple H's music hits... and the return of The Game is here...

but alas...no.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

So Wade Barrett, and Nexus are done? Or what?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why is Orton doing a new pose when he goes up on the ropes?


Oh, hey there. I thought you were done with WWE?


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, so, way to totally kill off the biggest heel group of the past decade by having one man take him out.

They screwed the Nexus royally.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Yeah, so, way to totally kill off the biggest heel group of the past decade by having one man take him out.
> 
> They screwed the Nexus royally.


not really,Every Heel Group has to end at the feet of the faces that's good story telling

that or they implode on them selves and i dont know about u but i find that particular climax so anti climatic


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The King Of Bling said:


> I will say this though, I "like" how the focus is still on Randy Orton/Miz when Morrison is now the new No. 1 contender for the WWE Championship. Not that I care but it's kind of lame of not focusing on Morrison now.


The Royal Rumble is *41* days away. It's way too soon to properly start the Morrison/Miz program. It makes sense that the Orton/Miz feud continues for another week or so.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can honestly see Cena vs Punk main eventing Wrestlemania


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I can honestly see Cena vs Punk main eventing Wrestlemania


I'm hoping for the same, which would mean either Punk winning the Rumble/Cena the title at EC, or Punk winning at EC and Cena challenging Punk for the title.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Jerry Lawler pinned the WWE Champion...wow. Just wow! I guess he needed to get that win back over Miz to even the series out, huh? Pathetic & inexcusable. Its not like you have Morrison getting a title shot & Randy Orton out for revenge. NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Lets give the win to a SIXTY ONE YEAR OLD ANNOUNCER!!! Its the equivalent of a 2010 NFL team losing to another with Terry Bradshaw at QB. 

I only saw a little bit of Raw, mostly the Cena stuff. They really want him to be The Rock, don't they? That promo segment was like watching somebody try to be Rocky and failing. Throw in Vickie & the Raw GM (which I am sick & tired of!) and that segment blew. The Ziggler/Cena match was fine, but the bit with Punk afterwards....CENA NO SOLD THE CHAIR SHOT!!!! Are you fucking kidding me?!?! I have learned to NEVER get excited over a John Cena storyline because they'll kill it just to do things that they think makes Cena look good, but really only makin ghim & the feud less interesting. Punk's actions meant almost nothing because Cena is fine. Its like he got bit by a mosquito! 

That's all I saw...didn't care for it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Punk won't be as bad if he drops the straight edge shit. :lmao Miz jobbing to King was priceless


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for smackdown this week.

Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero beat John Cena in a Handicap Match.

CM Punk will cost John Cena the match.

Cody Rhodes and Alberto Del Rio beat Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov for the WWE Tag Team Titles.

Kofi Kingston beat Jack Swagger in a number one Contender match.

Melina and Michelle McCool and Layla beat Natalya and Beth Phoenix and Kelly Kelly in a 6 diva tag team match.

Edge beat Kane for the World Heavyweight Championship.


Randy Orton beat The Miz.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena deserved to get hit with the steel chair, Punk paid good money for those diet sodas!

But really cena sucks at selling! Punk hit him with a steel chair & the dumbass didn't sell it!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No single commentator out of four was at the desk for the whole show. I think WWE has officially given up trying to find the right combination.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Well i'm off to bed. See you all same time tomorrow for Smackdown!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I can honestly see Cena vs Punk main eventing Wrestlemania




I hope so. I'm going and I really don't know what to expect yet.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Are you fucking kidding me? Tonight, Cena kicked out of six finishing moves, won in less than a minute after practically zero offence, and got up instantly from two chair shots to boot. It's like 2006 all over again.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cena can't selling death....


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW, with again Ziggler in a good match. The guy is main event material. 
Orton vs Miz again?? I think Miz is gonna loose after Morrison cost him the match. I can't see Miz winning, after jobbing to a announcer.
Please WWE, don;t let the man-beast Natalya near a mic. She sounds horrible. And why did we have a Melina/Natalya match last week and now Melina is the contender for the TNA title??
A Cena/Punk feud? Okeyy, could be interresting, but I still don;t think the Nexus is gone.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Surely some of the actual heel wrestlers on the roster have to be jealous of Vickie's heat, the crowd wanted to kill the poor cougar.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

To be fair, Miz did job to a guy who has held over 100 titles. And if Triple H has taught us nothing, its that its ok to job to 60 year old men.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

I called Punk to scew Cena to myself Yesturday.
When he said there was someone in he would get revenge on I just though it would be him...


----------



## mblaws02 (Jan 25, 2006)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Please WWE, don;t let the man-beast Natalya near a mic. She sounds horrible. And why did we have a Melina/Natalya match last week and now Melina is the contender for the *TNA* title??


She's not going after the TNA title is she kid?
It makes sense for Melina to be number 1 contender, Melina is talented for one of the women and it takes Laycool out of the pic for a bit, which is nice.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good show and the crowd were hot throughout, which was great. The Christmas Carol stuff at the beginning was a bit strange but the buildup to the main event was good after that and Bryan/Regal and Cena/Ziggler were both good matches. 

I found the Cena/Vickie segment was hillarious too and the crowd helped that. Cena is a funny guy, even if Vickie really isn't anywhere near as fat as they make out. Looking forward to Punk and Cena feuding properly, the Punk chairshots basically getting no-sold was unintentionally hillarious.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

That happy go lucky Cena segment was awful. I can't stand his current persona. 'Nuff is enough!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

mblaws02 said:


> She's not going after the TNA title is she kid?
> It makes sense for Melina to be number 1 contender, Melina is talented for one of the women and it takes Laycool out of the pic for a bit, which is nice.


Kid??

Jeff's TNA title looks like the Divas title... 

But she beat Melina last week clean in a 3 minute match.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

elo said:


> Surely some of the actual heel wrestlers on the roster have to be jealous of Vickie's heat, the crowd wanted to kill the poor cougar.


I know! Vicky Guerrero gets heat Ted DiBiase will kill for.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

What a RAW.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> I know! Vicky Guerrero gets heat Ted DiBiase will kill for.


Vickie gets heat any heel would kill for.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

tremendous show. dolph/cena, bryan/regal and orton/jomo/king vs sheamus/miz/riley were all good-great.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

an O.K RAW....LOL'ed at riley and cole in their parts in the "miz-mas carol"

enjoyed punk getting up and chairing cena.

looking forward to SD tonight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Decent RAW. I hope that the Nexus no-show is a sign of that crappy storyline being killed.


btw i swear vince russo has started booking. First, TLC's 2 vintage russo endings to matches. Now a pensioner pins the world champion.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Cena hugging it out with that Cena hater was one of the great moments of wrestling in 2010.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Two great matches (Regal/Bryan verging on ***, Cena/Ziggler at ***, maybe a little above) and one good match in the main event, some solid storyline enhancement from all angles and not much stupid stuff that brought the show down. 

One of the best Raw's in a long while.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Regal is FAT


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Freaking awesome RAW. The crowd was red hot, and other than the one episode where they were all shaking the ring, I think this is the best for the whole year.

The opening segment was hilarious and awesome. Koudos to creative to come up with something different. It had everything - fun (Rile, Cole and Miz girl as ghosts), drama (Morrison hitting Riley, King clocking him too, Randy surprising Miz) and storyline progression. 

So, was the Cena segment. Man, the crowd was totally into the Cena/Vickie confrontation. Both of them know how to pull the crowd the opposite ways and that's what made this great. Cena was funny in his narrations too.

Matches-wise, Bryan/Regal was short but delivered in that time. Cena/Ziggler stole the show - a good push for Ziggler. The main event was quite fun, especially in the last moments. 

Surprisingly, even Mark Henry was funny today 

Overall, a great RAW. Enjoyed to the hilt.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Punk saved this show, i agreed with everything he was saying about the cena segment, just too childish and not funny. Cena just isnt funny imo. would much rather see him in the role he had back in 2003/04


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Solid RAW. Ziggler/Cena was great, two amazing workers. Regal/Bryan was also good, should've been longer though. But they did legit with what time they had gotten. The opening segment and Cena segment were awesome, loved both of them. Overall, solid RAW.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw was more entertaining for me that the TLC PPV.

I actually feel kinda bad for Ted DiBiase now. The poor kid couldn't even get a reaction from such a hot crowd.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gotta give it to Cena, he handles both sets of fans really well. 

Was a good raw. I hope there's a Cena/Punk fued (been hoping for a while now), where he isn't buried.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Great Raw, opening segment was fine from Miz's promo to the setup to the main event 6 man tag. Bryan/Regal was solid. The Cena promo was fun, i popped when Cena went over to the Cena hater and hugged him. The Cena-Vickie-Ziggler-King interaction was real fun, crowd was great for the whole segment. Cena/Ziggler was very good and hepled Ziggler a lot. Punk attacking Cena afterrwards to start that potential programme is interesting. Main event 6 man was good, King going over was surprising.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

What was up with that gay moment backstage with that guy giving Cena flowers???


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

That Kettle? That's a zig zag.

That cat? That's a zig zag.

Those Skis? They're a zig zag.

That move Ziggler does? No Cole, that is not a fucking Zig Zag.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Vintage Punk: "Did one of the Hart's just call _me_ crazy?". LOL I wonder if Punk's old buddy Teddy was watching.

He also stopped King from talking about John Cena during the Danielson-Regal match. What a legend!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The opening promo was so cringe worthy I was ready not to continue watching the show.


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Vintage Punk: "Did one of the Hart's just call _me_ crazy?". LOL I wonder if Punk's old buddy Teddy was watching.
> 
> He also stopped King from talking about John Cena during the Danielson-Regal match. What a legend!


I'm going to miss Punk commentating, I'm not sure him feuding with Cena is a good thing, hard to see any other outcome other than him being buried although hopefully he can at least cost Cena the Rumble.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw next week.

Randy Orton vs The Miz in a steel cage match.

Tamina vs Maryse.

Melina beat down on Natalya at backstage.

Sheamus vs Jerry Lawler.

John Cena call out CM Punk.

Zack Ryder vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena promo was one of the best on raw ever

All cena haters need to watch it and if they still don't like cena they are a blind cena hater and know nothing about wrestling


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

^You never fail to amuse. That shit was so corny. I actually enjoyed it, but one of the best Raw promo's ever? Laughable.


----------



## iEATquakeBURGERS (Mar 13, 2010)

I loved that Vicki was strugling to stay in character. The crowd was so on fire, and Cena was just eating it up, playing a new, albeit retro, role. I swear Vicki was on the verge of cracking up. But she managed to keep it together.


----------

